# What is the best firewall?



## roster19 (Aug 22, 2005)

What is/are the best firewall softwares, and is it necessary to have a firewall installed? Or can I simply have an antivirus?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

I use F-Secure. 
I usually suggest both a good software and hardware firewall.


----------



## tummypony86 (Mar 28, 2005)

Sunbelt Kerio or Zone Alarm.


----------



## roster19 (Aug 22, 2005)

Will these firewalls conflict with AVG? Cause I tried using a norton/AVG combo once, but I ended creating a serious conflict that I never really recovered from(until I reformated my drives).


----------



## tsSecure (Feb 5, 2006)

Zone Alarm Security Suite 6.0 or Norton Internet Security. I don't recommend trend Micro: Pc-cillin INternet Security


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

I have Zone Alarm (free version) on one of my personal computers with AVG as the Anti-Virus (free version) and there does not appear to be any kind of conflict. They work well together and I could easily recommend this combination to be compatible.

Also, I have Norton Internet Security on my other machine. If you want to use the Norton Firewall, don't mix it with AVG or any other brand name anti-virus products. Use Norton products only with Norton Products or you will run into multiple problems. If you use only Norton products meaning a Firewall and Anti-Virus combination, they work fine together and you won't have any conflicts.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

roster19 said:


> Will these firewalls conflict with AVG? Cause I tried using a norton/AVG combo once, but I ended creating a serious conflict that I never really recovered from(until I reformated my drives).


Use a single software firewall and a single AV program only. Do not use multiple AV or multiple FW programs at once.


----------



## shawnwilliams (Jan 4, 2005)

Zone alarm is a very good firewall. It is known to have been working good with most dsl connections like bellsouth and comcast. It is compatible with most OS versions too. With regards to antivirus - Norton, in my opinion is very good.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

I like R-Firewall with AVG.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I don't use anything.


----------



## dragonember (Jan 31, 2006)

I use Zone Alarm (free) but I don't like how it doesn't let me block specific IP's and protocols for individual programs. Kerio is good for that but not free. I used to liek Norton internet security, but my computer would never restore with it installed.

You need both and anit-virus and firewall. Anti-spyware programs are good to have as well.


----------

